# Problème d'onglets Safari sur ipad mini



## Ovaliss (20 Décembre 2013)

Bonjour.
Je viens juste d'avoir un ipad mini et je galère sur safari...
En cliquant sur la croix pour ouvrir un nouvel onglet la page safari se ferme...
Merci pour votre aide !!


----------



## Larme (20 Décembre 2013)

Il est à jour ?
Sur iOS7, si tu « dégages » la fenêtre vers la gauche dans ce mode, Safari plante ?


----------



## Xa3r0 (25 Décembre 2013)

Bonjour, je viens de recevoir un iPad Mini non retira et j'ai le même problème. Ça le fessais avant la MàJ et après avoir fais la MàJ ça le fait encore.

Ça ressemble un crash de safari. La fermeture en brutal.


----------



## prince941 (10 Janvier 2014)

J'ai eu le même souci. Le service technique Appel m'a demandé de sauvegarder le mini ipad, puis restaurer le système après avoir branché mini ipad sur Itunes d'un ordi. Au redémarrage comme nouvel ipad, tout est devenu normal. 
Bon courage


----------



## Paytonpunch (30 Janvier 2014)

Bonjour
Je viens d'acquérir un iPad mini 1ère génération. Je rencontre également le problème de fermeture intempestives de Safari quand je veux ouvrir un nouvel onglet.
J'ai fait une réinstallation du système, une mise à jour de l'iOS et j'ai rechargé mes données qui a la base étaient sauvegardées sur mon iPhone mais je rencontre toujours ce problème... 
Pouvez-vous m'aider?

Par ailleurs, lorsque je charge à partir du clous les données de mon iPhone, je n'arrive pas a récupérer mes contacts et mes photos'... Pourtant tout est coché dans le menu réglage... Je ne parviens pas à résoudre ce problème... 
Est ce que vous pourriez m'aider à résoudre ce problème?

Merci d'avance
Cet
FRed


----------

